# My first box of Habanos



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Just got my first box today of habanos today and as it so happens it is my first box of cigars what so ever. Just had some singles before.

*Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 *
*Boxcode: LSO JUN 08 *

After smelling and feeling them they are now off to the freezer and then in to a humidor for maturing.

:ss


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice, now the waiting game begins huh!!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very very nice.

I was thinking about buying a 3'er of those.

Post up once you light up.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wonderful sticks. Go on, feel them some more, you know you wanna! LOL. Seriously, they are very nice smokes IMHO.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

The waiting game...yes...hmm...

I am planning to at least leave them for 2 months then Im going for a testride!

Some BOTLs and me bought when they had their post christmas sale - buy more than three boxes and get 30% off. Sweet deal!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice selection on your first CC box purchase :tu


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet haul! Love the Epicures!


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Jezus dude, I don't mean to be an ass, but please read the STICKIES.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/253830-why-sources-such-secret.html
> 
> ...


I'm confused here, and probably am an idiot, but this guy is from SWEDEN, no?


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks! 

*Eyesack*:

The first sticky I have read. But It doesn't specify international companies. Thought that one was aimed at Us citizens finding "suppliers" inside US, thus pertaining to illegal activity.

The second sticky which I have also read. But to be honest I didn't think about that posting here. But when I read it now the only misstake that relates to it is me mentioning a company, though not linking as is mentioned in the sticky.

If I broke any rules I appologize, but it was unintentionally. I can't edit the post now it seems but a moderator is more than welcome to edit it for me and remove the companys name.

I'll contact a moderator and ask him to review this thread.

//Regards, Matthias


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

scottwpreston said:


> I'm confused here, and probably am an idiot, but this guy is from SWEDEN, no?


That is correct, sir!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Matthias said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *Eyesack*:
> 
> ...


Matthias, I first wanted to apologize for coming off a bit blunt. I didn't mean any hard feelings or anything like that. Second of all, I want to congratulate you on your first big purchase! I was a little on-edge yesterday, kind of had a crappy day. Sorry I took it out on you bro, that wasn't cool of me. Anyway, welcome to Puff from New Jersey! Looks like you're doing well for yourself! Enjoy the smokes brother!

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice, Enjoy.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Matthias said:


> The waiting game...yes...hmm...
> 
> I am planning to at least leave them for 2 months then Im going for a testride!
> 
> Some BOTLs and me bought when they had their post christmas sale - buy more than three boxes and get 30% off. Sweet deal!


Nice haul Matthias, are you sure that you can wait 2 months for your first taste?? JA / NEJ?? Carsten feel free to join in here!!!:smoke::smoke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You have to smoke at least one right out the box. So you know how good they are later. Go on! You know you want to. They are very reasonable right of the bat from my experience and continue to develop for at least 3 years. Only say that because thats the longest I've sat them so far. Have one I say.:nod::nod::nod::rockon:


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks all!

It could be that I can't wait that long! 
I do wan't a reference smoke to measure the maturity over time. So I'll probably try one as soon as they have settled a bit - in a couple of weeks. Get back to you with a review then.

*Isaac*: No hard feelings! We all have bad days and what not!


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

If anyone knows which factory LSO is please tell me! I've searched and googled but couldn't find it.

//Thanks


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

From CubanCigar:Fourth & Current System (2003 on)

With this system of factory codes, all factories have an unique 3 capital letter code that can be changed monthly and yearly. With this system there are a substantial number of unique codes available, which means there need not be a duplicate code for many years.

Consequently identifying and tracking them is virtually impossible. Only those with access to the code generator program would know codes in advance.

Occasionally a code may be reported but even if correct, it is of limited use as it may only be valid for short time.

Given the much improved quality control from 2005/6 on, the difference in factory output is reduced, making it less important to "chase factories". In addition, the rationalisation, improvement, and replacement of factories means that most brands are now being made in a single factory.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think these are a HORRIBLE choice for a 1st box purchase. However, in the spirit of good will, I will graciously dispose of these for you for only a small handleing fee. No need to thank me, just doing a public service! 8) Please package them properly and mail to me ASAP! A $1000 fee would be appriciated, to help offset miss time at work to properly destroy them....eace:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

One heckuva 1st box purchase... Good job!:nod:


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> From CubanCigar:Fourth & Current System (2003 on)
> 
> With this system of factory codes, all factories have an unique 3 capital letter code that can be changed monthly and yearly. With this system there are a substantial number of unique codes available, which means there need not be a duplicate code for many years.
> 
> ...


From best I can tell they were made at the José Martí factory which also makes H. Upmann. The way I firgured this out is Yahoo search that box code and then found that same box code used on some Upmann cigars. Sometime the year before some Cohibas were using that box code so El Laguito factory used it. Also the box code was used at Briones Montoto that makes RYJ. Not sure if my method is 100% correct but that is the best I could come up with. HAPPY SMOKING


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

*GunHand* : Eat my shorts! 

*Tashaz*: Yeah, I read about the new system. Thanks for the info about the upgraded overall quality - didn't know about that. 
I am no hard-core cubano connaisseur - just thought it would be fun knowing the factory. 

*RJT*: Thanks for you effort! When i searched the LSO came up with regards to Upman cigars AND Partagas.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

RJT said:


> From best I can tell they were made at the José Martí factory which also makes H. Upmann. The way I firgured this out is Yahoo search that box code and then found that same box code used on some Upmann cigars. Sometime the year before some Cohibas were using that box code so El Laguito factory used it. Also the box code was used at Briones Montoto that makes RYJ. Not sure if my method is 100% correct but that is the best I could come up with. HAPPY SMOKING


 That definately tops my info. I just threw in what I could find. Thanks, also, for that info. :tu
@ Matthias : I am no hard-core cubano connaisseur either, just happens most I have are CCs, like you.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

:kicknuts:I'm sure you'll love them! Take it easy, Shannon


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats! Im going to mexico in the spring, and plan on sneaking some CC's with me on the trip back! I had some Cohiba's last year down there. Hands down fantastic.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, have you fired any of those bad boys up yet? Let us know how it goes! :smoke:


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

I will next week! I'll be sure to review it


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

The batteries to my camera isn't charged, so the review will wait...but...

...I am smoking one now as I write this and I must say I was surprised how clean and smoth it was, tastewise. I am no nose exhaler, but this one was even smooth through the nose. What struck me besides the smoothness was the sugary and sweet smell of the cigar/wrapper before I lit it.

Typical...it died on me - there seems to be a hard center at the point where it died - guess I got a plugged one? Never had a plugged one before.

So...I enjoyed the first 1/3 of it. This cigar will most certainly get better with age. The smoothness it has now I guess will be paired by a deeped flavor by age - as it is now it is smooth, clean but also flat in taste.

Until next time!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody know when they started putting the second band on this cigar? I got a couple of Epicure 2 resting in my humi, but they don't have the second band on? 

oh, and great purchase Matthias!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Brandon F said:


> Congrats! Im going to mexico in the spring, and plan on sneaking some CC's with me on the trip back! I had some Cohiba's last year down there. Hands down fantastic.


 Be careful! There are lots of fakes sold (Esp. in Mexico), and if you are not buying from a authorized LCDH dealer there is a high probability they will be fake. Educate yourself before leaving, in order to discern authenticity! There are lots of places on the web that can help you tell if a cigar is legit.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Matthias said:


> The batteries to my camera isn't charged, so the review will wait...but...
> 
> ...I am smoking one now as I write this and I must say I was surprised how clean and smoth it was, tastewise. I am no nose exhaler, but this one was even smooth through the nose. What struck me besides the smoothness was the sugary and sweet smell of the cigar/wrapper before I lit it.
> 
> ...


 Try dryboxing them first.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

They are only a week old. Rest them first then decide what they are like, as you planned to do all along, as you stated in the thread. *S* But then I dont need to tell you this. hwell:


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

The next one won't be smoked until a couple of months! Just wanted to try one and see how it was.


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice purchase.


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

good purchase


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice, i like the HE#2. got a box.....good choice..enjoy


----------

